# Hello ! new to MT want to pick muay thai and maybe some traditional Jujitsu



## Zephyor (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi! I'll start off by introducing myself
I'm a 19 year-old first year college guy from Romania. I'll head to Bucharest for my stuydies and i am very thrilled by the idea of picking up an art to practice. My main goals are to find an art that i can commit to on long run and also to get myself fit.... I'm not in my best shape atm.  
I am 1.82 m tall, and i weigh roughly around 100 kg... more likely less than that. I am also left-handed.
Heres a picture of my built/bodytype. sorry for it... i don't like it either  (2016-09-05 14.28.19 — Postimage.org)
I never went to any form of martial arts club and due to the fact i lived by countryside i couldnt go to a gym either. My mere muscular conditioning came from physical labour and that'd be it.
I tried to pick up on some bases myself by watching some youtube videos... I'll post em at the end. 

    I would love to learn Muay thai for self-achivement and i guess competitive reasons and maybe a little additional JJ. (preferably traditional, with the cool throws and wristlocks) training for self defence. I've also looked up on some muay boran tecniques wich seem to be quite practical and applicable too, i can't expertise too well due to the "untrained eye" 

     I've mentioned before that i am not quite fit. I would love some advice regarding a daily routine of worckouts. 
I can improvise myself a heavybag, made of sacks filled and wood dust and sand, or i could wrap up a pole with a thick compressed layerof poliuretanic foam.  
I was thinking of a  stretch, 15 minute HIIT run at 6 AM in the morning followed by fulll body no equip exercices like jump squats, blurpees, dimond incline pushups, regular pushups, and back exercice for posture.. heard Muay thai stance has a bad effect on the spine oh and then strech again, tecnique drills, and repeat this in the evening. Like they do in Muay Thai camps.

     My limits , when rested, one set, for each exercice separatly would be:  
20 pushups of any kind
10 blurpees then i loose it 
5 pullups, hard to do at my bodyweight
I can run max 1 km but then i loose my breath ( non smoker btw)
my 50 m sprint time is 6.9 s 
i can do like 100 squats. 

And here's the things i started to learn from.








 & the other 2 fro msame channel

TLR What I wish to know from you, more experienced practitioners, is:
What workout shall I follow. 
Are these materials good enough to start learning MT myself until i find myself a good "Kru"

TY for reading, Best regards!!!


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Sep 5, 2016)

Do what you want to do. If you want to do Muay Thai do it if you want to do jiu jitsu do it. Anything will get your fitness up. Honestly YouTube videos won't help much at all. As for your conditioning don't set limits set goals. You can do 20 press ups well next time aim to do 21, next time aim for 22 etc, same with running you can 1 run k next time try and run 2 k. Our advice only means so much it's what you enjoy no one else.


----------



## Buka (Sep 5, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk, Zephyor.

The best thing to do once you get to Bucharest, and have free time, is to visit whatever Martial training places are near you. Watch some classes, do that a few times, see what you like - and what fits your  school schedule. (that's important)

Good luck, bro. Keep us posted.


----------



## KaiShiQuan (Sep 13, 2016)

Zephyor said:


> Hi! I'll start off by introducing myself
> I'm a 19 year-old first year college guy from Romania. I'll head to Bucharest for my stuydies and i am very thrilled by the idea of picking up an art to practice. My main goals are to find an art that i can commit to on long run and also to get myself fit.... I'm not in my best shape atm.
> I am 1.82 m tall, and i weigh roughly around 100 kg... more likely less than that. I am also left-handed.
> Heres a picture of my built/bodytype. sorry for it... i don't like it either  (2016-09-05 14.28.19 — Postimage.org)
> ...



Kind of have have to just step in and go. As one of the senior members of my Muay Thai gym likes to preach, "you can't condition for Muay Thai without conditioning for Muay Thai." For instance I run 4-5 miles 3-4 times a week, weight train 3 days a week, and I still vomit during Muay Thao conditioning class.


----------



## Zephyor (Sep 16, 2016)

Working on the running part since I find it most difficult for me as I am now... Its quite hard for me to go past the 1 km and even if i go past that distance my running gets slower and slower to the point my body tells my brain to stop.... i really need to cast out this feel, else i cannot progress


----------



## KaiShiQuan (Sep 21, 2016)

Zephyor said:


> Working on the running part since I find it most difficult for me as I am now... Its quite hard for me to go past the 1 km and even if i go past that distance my running gets slower and slower to the point my body tells my brain to stop.... i really need to cast out this feel, else i cannot progress



Dont worry about the distance you run. Either 1 set a timer and run sets of sprints, or just run a continuous 20-30 minutes. A mix of both methods will help a lot.


----------

